# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأحد 22 نوفمبر 2020 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------

